# 4 Lưu ý “VÀNG” khi chọn khăn bông tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh mẹ nên tham khảo



## Vũ Thu Hằng (2/4/18)

Tắm là việc làm cần thiết cho trẻ sơ sinh, là thời gian bé cảm thấy thoải mái nhất. Chính vì vậy, mẹ cần học cách tắm cho con một cách khoa học để giữ vệ sinh và an toàn cho con. Tuy nhiên, đây là việc không hề đơn giản đối với những người lần đầu làm mẹ. Điều đơn giản mẹ có thể làm được chính là chẩn bị dụng cụ và đồ tắm cho con. Những lưu ý chọn khăn bông tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh dưới đây sẽ giúp mẹ hiểu được phần nào về làn da của con.

Mẹ hãy coi như tắm là một phần thưởng cho con sau một ngày dài nằm nguyên một chỗ nhé. Tắm có rất nhiều tác dụng đối với trẻ sơ sinh, giúp lưu thông máu, giupa cho hệ tuần hoàn hoạt động tốt hơn, giúp trẻ ăn ngon ngủ kỹ hơn nên mẹ hãy tắm cho con ngày 1 lần



​
Tuy nhiên không phải đứa trẻ nào cũng thích thú với việc tắm. Có vài bé sẽ không quen với nước nên việc tắm cho bé phải hết sức cẩn thận nếu không sẽ khiến bé sợ hãi, bối rối. Với những đứa trẻ như vậy, mẹ nên giữ ấm cho trẻ trong khắn tắm rồi nhẹ nhàng cởi khăn, tắm rửa và mát xa cho bé. Đây là cách làm ấm cơ thể để tránh việc trẻ bị đột ngột lạnh.

Đối với nhữn mẹ chưa có kinh nghiệm tắm cho con, có thể là lần đầu tiên làm quen với công việc này thì thay vì tắm cho con, mẹ hã lau người cho con. Tránh việc không biết nên không vệ sinh thân thể cho trẻ, nếu việc này kéo dài rất có thể trẻ sẽ bị nhiễm trùng da, bị hăm lở…

*Lưu ý khi chọn khăn tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh*

*

*​
*Khăn tắm:* Trẻ sơ sinh cần rất nhiều loại khăn tắm. Khi tắm cho bé, mẹ cần sử dụng ít nhất 3 chiếc khăn gồm: khăn bông to để quấn người bé sau khi tắm, khăn bông nhỡ để lau đầu bé sau khi gội và 1 khăn nhỏ dùng khi tắm bé. Tuy nhiên, các mẹ nên sắm dư ra một vài bộ khăn tắm để sử dụng nhiều lần cho bé về sau.

Thông thường mẹ hay chọn mua khăn tắm theo màu sắc và các họa tiết trang trí khác nhau mà quên đi các đặc điểm chính cần cho con. Mẹ hãy lưu ý đến đặc điểm sau để chọn khăn tắm phù hợp với da trẻ nhé!: chất liệu, kích thước. Là những chỉ số tưởng chừng đơn giản như mật độ GSM lại đóng vai trò quan trọng quyết định đâu là một chiếc khăn bông tắm tốt nhất cho gia đình mình đó các mẹ.



​
*Thứ nhất, so sánh mật độ GSM hay còn gọi là số Gram trên mét vuông*
Mẹ hãy nhìn vào mật đô GSM hay số gram trên một mét vuông. Đây là chỉ số cho biết độ dày, mỏng, nặng, nhẹ của chiếc khăn. Mẹ chú ý:

Một chiếc khăn có chỉ số GSM dưới 400 sẽ khá mỏng và chất lượng kém.

Khăn có chỉ số GSM tầm 400-500 có độ dày trung bình.

Khăn có chỉ số GSM từ 500 đến 600 mới chỉ là độ dày vừa đủ dùng nhưng chưa phải là tốt nhất.

Khăn có chỉ số GSM từ 600-700 có thể giúp trẻ sơ sinh khô ráo mà không bị đọng nước.

Khăn có chỉ số GSM trên 700 đều là khăn cao cấp thích hợp với làn da trẻ sơ sinh.

Khăn có chỉ số GSM trên 800 sẽ là quá dày và rất khó sử dụng.

Nếu không biết phân biệt mẹ có thể lựa chọn mua khăn bông tắm cho trẻ ở các thương hiệu nổi tiếng: ATHENA, ZARA, HOLISER,… Trong này thì có ATHENA là công ty 100% Việt Nam chất lượng tương đương nhưng giá sẽ rẻ hơn nhiều nha các mẹ.

Mẹ tuyệt đối tránh mua khăn bông của Trung Quốc, khăn tuy rẻ nhưng lại chứa nhiều chất hóa học gây hại cho làn da non nớt của trẻ.

*Thứ hai là chất liệu sợi bông*
Chất liệu sơi bông sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất liệu khăn tắm và làn da của trẻ sơ sinh. Mẹ lưu ý:

Những loại khăn mềm mại hay cao cấp thì thường dùng loại sợi bông Ai Cập hoặc bông Mỹ hay loại bông pima.

Khăn bông được làm từ sợi cotton hữu cơ với độ mềm mại cao, cảm giác sang trọng mà lại thân thiện môi trường cũng thích hợp với làn da của trẻ.

Khăn sợi tre cũng nên là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho con. Khăn làm từ sơi tre có khả năng kháng ẩm và kháng mộc rất tốt đồng thời thấm hút rất nhanh.

*Thứ ba là về kích thước*
Thông thường khăn tắm thường có kích thước từ 70cm x 140cm cho đến 80cm x 150cm. Mẹ hay mua khăn cho con với suy nghĩ mua rộng và con lớn sẽ dùng được tiếp. Tuy nhiên, trẻ con thường cảm thấy thoải mái với kích thước khăn nhỏ hơn.

Nếu chỉ có nhu cầu đơn giản dùng để lau người cho trẻ sơ sinh chứ không dùng để quấn thì kích thước từ 40cm x 70cm đến 50cm x 80cm là chuẩn.

*Thứ tư, biết về chức năng sử dụng để giúp các mẹ tiết kiệm một khoản tiền kha khá nè*
Biết được chức năng sử dụng khăn tắm cho trẻ sơ sinh khi chọn mua rất quan trọng.
Nếu khăn quấn cho con, mẹ nên chọn những chiếc khăn mỏng, nhẹ.

_Nguồn: momandbaby_​


----------



## nusy (2/4/18)

like


----------



## Labiang (12/5/21)

Có vài bé sẽ không quen với nước nên việc tắm cho bé phải hết sức cẩn thận nếu không sẽ khiến bé sợ hãi, bối rối.


----------

